# Homemade doggy cookie thread



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought It would be fun to share recipes for our dogs favourite treats , If you have a good one and want to share with us please do 

heres a banana cookie bar
3cups rolled oats { not the quick cooking}
1 1/4 cups all purpose flour { I like the whole wheat though}
2 eggs
1/4 cup vegi oil
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup milk
2 bananas mashed 

preheat oven to 325 degrees farenheit
greese a 9.5 x 14 inch pan

combine the oil, honey, milk,eggs, and bananas and mix well
add the dry ingredients in 3 intervals mixing lightly between additions.
spread mixture in pan and bake for 25 minutes , cool and cut into 2" squares.


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

dog treat? sounds like somthing id eat lol. all I ever made was satin balls...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol most dog treats are human grade and could be eaten ,{ atleast the homemade ones I have seen lol , not sure on the boxed ones at the stores lol}.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I double this recipe and give my pup about 5-7 a day and they last me about 6-8 weeks depending on how thick you roll them. The only biscuits he will eat!

DOG BISCUITS

8 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast (about ½ a breast)
¾ cup chicken broth
1 large egg
1 tablespoon bone meal
1 tablespoon brewer’s yeast
1/8 tsp garlic powder (no salt)
2 ½ cups whole wheat flour
½ cup cornmeal
½ cup shredded cheese (optional, any kids but I use cheddar, Parmesan and swiss)

DIRECTIONS

Place chicken in a small saucepan with enough water to cover. Bring to boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer until chicken is cooked through, about 10 minutes, turning it over at least once.

Preheat oven to 400 F. Line cookie sheets with parchment paper.

Measure out needed broth in a 2-cup measuring cup, then add egg, bonemeal, yeast, and garlic powder and stir to combine in a food processor and pulse until finely minced. With machine on, pour broth mixture through feed tube and process until evenly combined. Add flour, cornmeal and cheese (if using) process until clumps appear and dough forms into a mass. Roll dough out to ½ inch thickness on lightly floured surface and cut-out shapes of your choice; Place biscuits 1 inch apart on cookie sheets.

Bake for 15 minutes, then reduce oven temp. to 350 F and bake until completely dry and golden brown, about 1 hour.

Cool cookies in the oven overnight and put in ziplocks to keep them crispy. they smell like cheese-its lol thanks for the thread, always looking for other ideas and he has started to like bananas, it seems, so I will try yours and see how it goes!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks Ames Ill have to try that one


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a brand called three dog bakery all natural lick' crunch dog cookies at walmart and they're like oreos for dogs...I tried one and they're so good xD


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I got a brand called three dog bakery all natural lick' crunch dog cookies at walmart and they're like oreos for dogs...I tried one and they're so good xD


lol like they say, why would you feed your dog somthing you wouldnt eat.. lol i feed my dogs raw meat tho and no way i am touching that stuff! i wonder what tempted you to eat doggie treats haha


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I was tempted by the smell + the ingredient list lol heck they're healthier than oreos... and they look so delicious lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got this one, gonna try it , gotta go get some mint.

breath busting treats

• 1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
• 1 1/2 cups Bisquick® baking mix
• 1/2 cup mint leaves -- loosely packed
• 1/4 cup milk
• 4 tablespoons margarine
• 1 egg
• 1 1/2 tablespoons maple syrup -- or corn syrup

Combine all ingredients in food processor, process until well mixed, mint is chopped, and a large ball forms. Press or roll on non-stick surface (floured board or ceramic) to a thickness of 1/4-1/2". Cut into 1x2" strips or with bone-shaped cookie cutter and place on non-stick cookie pan. Bake at 375° for 20 minutes or until lightly browned.
Cool and store in air-tight container.
Makes about 30 medium biscuits.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

niiice! I made the mistake of planting mint ONCE, lol. Now I spend most days trying to get it to where I actually want it. Smells GREAT but jeesh its a fancy weed! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya its good in small boxes lol , dont put it in a big garden or it takes over fast


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> ya its good in small boxes lol , dont put it in a big garden or it takes over fast


The sad part is I had it in a pot, on a ledge, and the wind is what killed me, spread that all over my yard without trying! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol , atleast your yard probably smelled good lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah it does! Killing my Chives and Oregno!!! lol


----------

